# Посоветуйте аккодеон 3/4 готово-выборный итальянский



## cvetlanaantonova (4 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые формучане,

может ли кто-нибудь пососветовать нам, какой аккордеон 3/4 (готово-выборный) выбрать для ребенка 11 лет. Наш преподаватель советует Юпитер фабрики Гусарова, т.к. он более бюджетный, но мы сомневаемся в его качестве. Может кто-нибудь посоветует какой-нибудь итальянский или другой альтернативный вариант в пределах 3 тыч. евро.

Спасибо.


----------

